# Xbox One petition calls for restoration of family sharing, other digital rights



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One petition calls for restoration of family sharing, other digital rights*

Xbox One’s family sharing options were nuked after Microsoft’s policy u-turn on DRM and 24-hour authentication. Now, a gamer has set up a petition to see the console’s sharing options restored.










OXM reports that the petition was founded by gamer David Fontenot. You can find it here on Change.org.
The petition’s statement reads, “This was to be the future of entertainment; A new wave of gaming where you could buy games digitally, then trade, share or sell those digital licenses. 

“Essentially, it was Steam for Xbox. But consumers were uninformed, and railed against it, and it was taken away because Sony took advantage of consumer uncertainty. We want this back. It can’t be all or nothing, there must be a compromise.”

What do you make of the above? Is this a case of rattle-hurling, or should Microsoft re-instate sharing functions? Let us know what you think below?

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

they won't do it. the whole "family share plan" was leaked and found out to be nothing but a "play for one hour and then it asks you to buy the game". M$ wanted to push it to unlimited and the publishers balked. The reason we didn't get much information about the family share plan was because they NEW it would be hammered to death.


----------

